# Transformatori >  тп-100-6

## tranny

man ļoti noderētu ši barošanas bloka shēma nevaru nekur atrast. Šis trāfs baro RRR pastūzi nezinu kādu bet gala pakāpe ir līdzīga vai pat identiska kā RRR U-101 http://foto.inbox.lv/fakelv/31-01-2008-2/IMG-0222.jpg

----------


## Texx

Shēmas nav, bet parametri varētu būt sekojoši:
[attachment=0:3htw52t2]TP-100-6.JPG[/attachment:3htw52t2]

----------


## tranny

interesanti nezcik no tāda varētu izspiest w ? Un jā paldies Texx par tabulu

----------


## karloslv

tak sareizini galvenajam jaudas tinumam spriegumu un strāvu, 22,4*1,8 = 40W

----------


## Mairis

Zinu, ka no šī brīnuma var dabūt +/- 38v, zinu arī to, kā saslēgt.
Katrā pusē pie pirmā un pēdējā izvada jāslēdzas klāt. Abi pēdējie izvadi būs viduspunkts.
Pa vidu katrai pusei 2 tinumi jāsaslēdz virknē. Kā saslēgt? Izmēri ar testeri, kuros no izvadiem katrā pusē nav pretestība, tos tad arī salodē kopā. Ja pēc šī joka starp pirmo un pēdējo izvadu ir pretestība, tad viss ir OK.
Ja nesaprati, tad nobildē to trafu tā, lai redz izejošās drātis.

----------


## MONKEY

Ka tik tas trafs nenāk no MP-5201. Tas aparāts ir kā centrs - kasetes, plates un radio. Un viņā esošais pastiprinātājs ir identisks U-101, gan priekšpastiprinātājs, gan gala pakāpe. Paskaties http://www.radi0tehnika.narod.ru/radiotehnika.html .

----------


## tranny

to saslēģšanu itkā nesaprotu http://foto.inbox.lv/fakelv/31-01-2008-2/IMG-0219.jpg tiešam tas trāfs ir no MP-5201

----------


## Mairis

Lūk tā!
[attachment=0:3sf4qojo]IMG-0219.sized.jpg[/attachment:3sf4qojo]

----------


## Mairis

> Ka tik tas trafs nenāk no MP-5201. Tas aparāts ir kā centrs - kasetes, plates un radio. Un viņā esošais pastiprinātājs ir identisks U-101, gan priekšpastiprinātājs, gan gala pakāpe. Paskaties http://www.radi0tehnika.narod.ru/radiotehnika.html .


 Nav identisks U-101.
Šim aparātam priekšpastiprinātāja barošana ir stabilizēta, barošanas plate ir savādāka un pašam priekšpastiprinātājam nav Mono/Stereo slēdža, kā arī Korekcijas.

----------


## tranny

viss strātā paldies  ::

----------


## Lubriks

Skatos no transformatora nak 28v mainstravas nevis 38, pienemu ja laiz cauri tiltam tad bus 38 ?!
Kadus diodus butu ieteicams lietot un kondensatorus vai rezistorus ka papildus elementus.

P.S Iespejams vieglak uzmest zimejumu

----------


## Isegrim

Viss ir vienkārši - elektrolītkondensators aiz tilta uzlādēsies līdz amplitūdas līmenim. Tas ir apmēram 1,42 reizes virs maiņsprieguma vidējās efektīvās vērtības. Pie slodzes spriegums, protams, maķenīt kritīsies.

----------


## Lubriks

Tam tur sanak ka bus zem 1 ampera, neta !? Vai ir iespejams kadu zimejumu iedot. Cik es saprotu plus un minus parasti nak no dioda tilta, ta vismaz biju redzejis viena zimejuma. GDN vispar nesaprotu kur likt. Vien vard sakot ka no vina dabut to nineto spriegumu lidzstravas forma.

----------


## Lubriks

Aizmiru pieminet ka taisos barot tadu dzineju KFC545s-16205

----------


## Lubriks

Pec tada principa bet, bet kur aiziet GND ?  Vai man kads palidzibu snieks ari jeb te tikai nirgajas par cilvekiem  ??????????????

----------


## Isegrim

GND ir žīdu manierē (bez patskaņiem) pierakstīts vārds GROUND. Kuru galu tev vajag, to arī zemē. Kur problēma? Shēma ir pareiza, tik tajā trūkst drošinātāju un, iespējams, slēdža. Mēs neiesim tavā vietā to motoru pētīt. Tev pašam jāzina vajadzīgais spriegums un jauda, kas jādabū no transformatora.

----------


## Lubriks

Piesledzu pec shemas to tiltu, izmantoju д242б diodus, tie bija vis optimalakie no pieejamajiem.
Talak gan nezinu ko tur vaja un kada parametra jo lidzstrava nak uz 50v

----------


## Isegrim

Kur problēma? Tie 50 V gan ir līdzspriegums, ne strāva. Vai te kādam jāzīlē, cik tev īsti tos voltus vajag?

----------


## Lubriks

Paldies par palidzibu, tiku saviem spekiem cauri.
 Neatradu zinosaku cilveku par sevi.

----------

